# unable to remove QUICK HEAL..



## rup (Dec 6, 2006)

Hei guys……
                     Can anybody plz help me to remove the anti_virus QUICK_HEAL  from my pc that I installed first, now I want to install NOD32… I removed the anti from Add/Remove program…It showed that there is no entry for QH in Add/Remove program but when I try to install another one a msg is coming “remove the previously installed one ..”  I removed the folder from Program Files and deleted the TEMP folder doc… but the problem still persists…………………………………………
                                                                                                      Thanx………..


----------



## ketanbodas (Dec 6, 2006)

Use the uninstaller from the program folder. Work in safemode dude. otherwise use advanced uninstaller pro. Its hot.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2006)

Boot in2 safe mode by pressing F8 at boot screen...and uninstall using the uninstaller given by quickheal.........


----------



## Lalatendu Swain (Jan 6, 2009)

rup said:


> Hei guys……
> Can anybody plz help me to remove the anti_virus QUICK_HEAL  from my pc that I installed first, now I want to install NOD32… I removed the anti from Add/Remove program…It showed that there is no entry for QH in Add/Remove program but when I try to install another one a msg is coming “remove the previously installed one ..”  I removed the folder from Program Files and deleted the TEMP folder doc… but the problem still persists…………………………………………
> Thanx………..


You Can download this tool for removing QH Antivirus Plus & Total Security
*www.ziddu.com/downloadfile/3112366/QuickHealUninstaller.exe.html

You Can download this tool for removing QH Antivirus Plus & Total Security
*www.ziddu.com/downloadfile/31...aller.exe.html


----------

